# Dutch/Spanish pronunciation



## argentina84

Dag! I need help to establish the differences and similarities between the Dutch and the Spanish pronunciation systems. I have started studying Dutch, but all I can find is a comparison between it and English..Can anyone help me? 

For example, I have noticed that "v" is articulated like a Spanish "f". Am I right? 

Help! Dank U wel!


----------



## Lopes

argentina84 said:


> Dag! I need help to establish the differences and the similarities between  the Dutch and  the Spanish pronunciation systems. I have started studying Dutch, but all I can find is a comparison between it and English..Can anyone help me?
> 
> For example, I have noticed that "v" is articulated like an Spanish "f". Am I right?
> 
> Help! Dank U wel!



Although I'm by far not an expert in fonological/fonetic stuff, I'll try to help you as much as I can..

In certain regios (in and around Amsterdam) the 'v' is pronounced that way, yes. Anything else?


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

Algunos vínculos:

http://www.mailxmail.com/curso/idiomas/holandes/capitulo1.htm

http://www.dutchgrammar.com/es/spellingandpronunciation/index.php

http://www.proel.org/mundo/neerlandes.htm

Wynn


----------



## argentina84

Oh! Dank U wel!


----------



## Outsider

"In some dialects, the voiced fricatives have almost completely merged with the voiceless ones, and [v] is usually realized as [f] [...]"

Wikipedia


----------



## argentina84

And what about the "R" sound? it sounds quite similar to the French one...a pity for me..because I cannot still articulate French sounds well....


----------



## pcplus

argentina84 said:


> And what about the "R" sound? it sounds quite similar to the French one...a pity for me..because I cannot still articulate French sounds well....


French sound for the R is easy, tren-tguen, perro-peggo into the Spanish pronunciation.


----------

